# My goal.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I am going to attempt to learn Voodo Child by February. With no Wah pedal, no distortion and chicken picking palm muting southern style.




:headknock


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

How is that goal coming along?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not very good bro. :headknock


----------

